# Fred Bear dvds only $5.99



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred Bear dvds are only $5.99 At 3 rivers archery. Figured I would pass it on, i am going to order a few of them.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

I recently visited 3 Rivers Archery, very cool place and great service. I had the opportunity to meet Dale Karch.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I went by their sign on a road trip earlier this year and wanted to stop. I actually googled it before i posted it to get an idea on how far it was. I want a long bow bad but being unemployed sucks and dosnt make that possible. I am thinking about selling a few of my guns to buy a bow though. hopefully i can make it down there soon.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

If you want the run of the store, actually warehouse you have to go on Saturday.


----------

